# Computer Crashes When Watching Video



## TeHFATBoY (Jan 1, 2007)

When I try to watch a video computer crashes and flashes a black screen. The computer runs very slow and eventually if the media player isnt closed it will crash and restart. I had this graphics card in another computer and had no problem. Playing games and streaming videos works fine. Im using windows xp sp2 im using a geforce 6600 a gig of dual channel ram 2x 512. I have tried using windows media player, winamp, SLC player, divx, and nero media player. All arent working. If any one has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you could try updating the drivers and see if that helps


----------



## TeHFATBoY (Jan 1, 2007)

Well i have tried new drivers and older ones and i have cleaned the drivers after uninstalling them as well.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

try media player classic


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

I had that problem with an older HP computer, and it turned out to be a bad motherboard.
Hope your's is something cheaper to fix....................


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

TeHFATBoY said:


> When I try to watch a video computer crashes and flashes a black screen. The computer runs very slow and eventually if the media player isnt closed it will crash and restart. I had this graphics card in another computer and had no problem. Playing games and streaming videos works fine. Im using windows xp sp2 im using a geforce 6600 a gig of dual channel ram 2x 512. I have tried using windows media player, winamp, SLC player, divx, and nero media player. All arent working. If any one has any ideas please let me know.


What kinda' cpu usage do you have goin' on while viewing? How many processes in tasman?


----------

